

The Five Monkeys Experiment - rokhayakebe
http://johnstepper.com/2013/10/26/the-five-monkeys-experiment-with-a-new-lesson/
Here is a the original research paper: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scribd.com&#x2F;doc&#x2F;73492989&#x2F;Stephenson-1966-Cultural-Acquisition-of-a-Specific-Learned-Response-Among-Rhesus-Monkeys#scribd
======
Paddy3118
The solution of "working out loud" needs to be expounded.

------
rokhayakebe
Here is a the original research paper:
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/73492989/Stephenson-1966-Cultural-...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/73492989/Stephenson-1966-Cultural-
Acquisition-of-a-Specific-Learned-Response-Among-Rhesus-Monkeys#scribd)

